# Generators that I have owned, post yours



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok, so I am limited to my ownership of only seven different generators.
I owned two PTO generators:
In the rural area, power outages were not often, but often enough to create problems on the farm.
One 15KW powered by a 25 HP diesel Massey Ferguson.
Back fed my son's house during a power outage for 5 days. Excellent unit and reliable.
I used a frequency Fluke meter to set the tractor speed and polished the commutator when I thought it was necessary.

One 30 KW powered by a 70 HP diesel 50 E Massey Ferguson.
Back fed my house from the barn for one week. Flawless.
I built a cabin in West Jefferson and I installed a 3KW Briggs Stratton generator and built my own transfer switch.
One 7.5 KW Harbor freight gasoline unit.
Back fed my house in Old Salem only once. Did the job but a tad noisy.
Sold it to a friend ten years ago and it is still running without problems.

Then came the Generac 14 KW whole house NG unit.
Properly wired with transfer panel and sub panel.
Worked flawlessly for 10 years until the AVR died. I was let down when i needed it most.

Honda ES 6500. Substituted for the 14KW generac in a time of need.
By all means it was and still is my favorite. Quiet! Makes me proud to be the owner of a 35 year old generator.
And then the 16 KW Generac replacement. I put it in place of the 14 KW for ease of install.
Were I to do it over I would have chosen a 1800 rpm generator. My mistake. Did not think it out!
I do not trust Generac, that is why I keep the Honda in the garage.
To be factual, I am too old to now install the generator I prefer and that would be a 45KW 1800 rpm Onan single phase unit.. I have my eye on one priced @ $2500.00.
Total 678 hours.
Problem is, it is powered by and International V8 and where do you find parts for an International engine?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

1991 Coleman Powermate PM1500 - Former island cottage power unit. Ran it until 2018 in an insulated truck box with an 8" exhaust fan for cooling. Used a 6 gallon marine fuel tank on top of the box end. Probably going to sell it soon.









Onan MicroLite KV 2.8 - Current island power unit. Built December 1989 in Fridley, MN, purchased used August 1, 2000 for $700, installed September 1, 2018 to replace the PM1500 (remote electric start!!!).









Generac 3500XL - Former house backup unit. Purchased in January 1998 just prior to the major Ice Storm of ’98. It kept the power outages at bay and never came out of the box until that summer. Will either sell it or move it to our lake cottage for backup there.









Powermate PM0126000 - Current house backup unit. Purchased in October 2017 off a truck at Home Depot after the Generac's intake valve broke (since repaired) during the Great Windstorm of 2017. Automatic inlet shutter and 16" shuttered exhaust fan for cooling. 60' 8 gauge cord connects it to a GenerLink transfer switch and surge suppressor at the service meter. Converted it for tri-fuel operation in January 2018 with U.S. Carburetion Motor Snorkel.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol for me too many to list!! I will have to see if I can even find pix of the old units.
1998 Suzuki 10kw with spin off oil filter. fleet unit. the spin oil filter was the deal breaker on this unit!!
from 2009 to now just the home units, not the fleet.
1) honda eu 1000i sold in 2015 
4) honda eu 2000i
4) honda eu 2200i
1) honda eu 7000is


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

When I posted my list I needed to take a moment to explain why I came to actually appreciate a generator.
In 1985-86 time our farm came under threat of a tornado.
It decended about 8 pm and touched down on the farm.
Maple trees were twisted off at the ground level like a pencil.
The 50'x60' barn was completely gone.
The 70' x 48' pole shed was gone except for the telephone poles that were left standing.
The 40'x70' metal building was obviously blown up like a baloon and it took a beating.
Huge poplar trees were left leaning.
Power was out for a week.
I was fortunate I had done welding work for my neighbor that brought in his 953 cat and cleaned up what was left of the buildings.
It was a struggle.
My son's driveway was 300" long and was blocked by leaning trees.
I had one poplar tree kick back on me and it missed my head by 6".
The generators got us thur the power outage.
I had help from the guys that worked for me and it was most appreciated.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have only had 1 generator, bought it in feb 2019. Böhler-AG 2800watt and is only petrol powered.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> When I posted my list I needed to take a moment to explain why I came to actually appreciate a generator.
> In 1985-86 time our farm came under threat of a tornado.
> It decended about 8 pm and touched down on the farm.
> Maple trees were twisted off at the ground level like a pencil.
> ...


it is events like this covid event that brings out the best in most folks!!
yea the saying "we are all in this together" comes to mind...
when the " fhit hits the san" you really find out who the good friends are!!
the ones who come running with help are the ones to remember when things are going well!!
a few bucks , a meal, or even just a "howdy" is all some need as thanks!!

I think we are just getting started on the storms and bad things for 2020...
so gear up and put those plans in order!!
now is the time!!
they are talking round #2 of the resurgence on covid...
so get ready for the real lock downs!!
and stay safe out there!!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

1. ALL POWER AMERICA 3250watt 120v only. 
Bought on amazon, 1 day before hurricane sandy in 2012. Worked like a charm 5 days straight. Did great on gas, which was ridiculously hard to find. 

2. Champion 7000/9000 
Bought in response to hurricane sandy in 2013.
I went a little generator crazy. Bought a suncast shed, thermally and acoustically Insulated. Added intake/exhaust fans and an insulated exhaust system with muffler. Installed a UScarb trifuel kit. 
I researched, bought books, watched ton of YouTube videos and consulted with electrician and plumber friends and for the first time ran a gas line, wired in an inlet to an interlock on my panel, and added a subpanel. My wife says I got a little obsessed. 
I just installed the whole setup at my brother in-law and sister in-laws house. 

3. Honda Eu2000 
Bought in 2015. Loved this little gen. Sold to my father in-law in 2018 when I bought an Eu2200.

4. Honda Eu1000 
Bought lightly used 2016, my favorite generator. Sooo light, quite and fuel efficient. Super handy.

5. Honda Eu2200
Bought in 2018, surprisingly more capable then the Eu2000i. Great generator.

6. Honda Eu7000
Bought 2020, still getting over the sticker shock. Very Very impressive generator. Big power, ultra quiet, super clean power, fuel efficiency is off the charts.

Im currently working my new generator enclosure to house it. I plan to do a build thread on it.

I’d like my next and hopefully last for a long long time to be a second Eu7000 for parallel power. A nice low cost high hour project generator should be fun.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@drmerdp: Man I like your style.
You have obviously achieved success in owning a great generator.
The Eu7000 will provide you with a lot of comfort and security.
Our area in the southeast just went thru a trial.
I could hear generators running in the neighborhood evening before last.
A lot of people can rest easy knowing they have power.
Generators are plentiful and I think everyone should own one.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I have only had 1 generator, bought it in feb 2019. Böhler-AG 2800watt and is only petrol powered.
> 
> View attachment 7697


hey speed I had an email from your gen guys,
"Good morning,
All our high quality bohmer generators are manufactured in China.
Best regards,
Tierney"
if you look on Alibaba there is a couple of generic gens like this on there...
they are jina gens... honda engine clone, they did not even take the time to do a owners manual trouble shooting guide for themselves!! they just copied the pages from a gx trouble shooting guide..
that is why the reference to take it to honda service center.
close but no cigar!! lol!!
yea when you get a chance speed... find the deal on a real honda eu series generator they do make units for the uk voltage.
they are way better on the quality.. stay away from the open frame eu series as they do not have the gx series of engine.
the usa good units are eu2200i, eu3000i, eu7000is.. that is in the year 2020 models
they make an eu20 that is good for uk and not sure on the other models available right now over there.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

You didn't have todo that "iowagold", but thankyou very much for finding out that info out for me, so now I know its definitely a honda clone, made in china.

I would love a real honda generator, but thats big money and I would have to get a 4000+wattage gen to make it worth the spending of the money... But like I say, the generator wont get used enough to spend that sort of money, but then again, it would last forever with it being not used much..... Like with mine I just keep it from seizing up and keep the battery charged, with running it monthly for 10-20mins and I have yet to use it in a power failure. But we did have a 2hr powercut a few months ago but didnt have much of a load on the generator, so that doesnt really count, it was more like a extended monthly run.

Thankyou iowagold


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea... hard decisions on what to spend on power generation...
some can rough it...
here in the states most of us are glued to tech devices or have to have power for medical.
for me it is the tech ...
servers, telecom, etc.
they have to stay live..
so the bucks is just a sigh... cost of doing biz thing!!
and is "mission critical" stuff..
so spend a few bucks more for the good equipment...
save up and make it happen!!
lol I eat a lot of ramen!! grin!!
and do without some things till I get the gear or tools I need!!

a good generator is an investment... save up buy the good stuff.
take care of it, insure it. and do not look back.. lol


for me it is all on how you want to live during an outage.
I like the basics, heat, lights, cooking, entertainment.

with the Q lock in thing right now I am glad to have a few things working.
and a few backup plans...
but I have been planning the last 4o years of how to deal with this..
and teaching this for the last 30 years.. 
some listen... and plan for an event.. and take the time to make sure they are covered.
some just think it will never happen...
and they lose out...

so all I can say to the group is plan plan plan… and plan some more..
buy the pieces a little at a time, when you get enough pieces the build a little at a time.
pretty soon you have a real good system!!
I did not spend the $50k all at once for a good system...
$20 - $100 bucks a week here and there... and watched for the deals on the parts..
and when I had time put some of it together.. or took the time to do it..

story time;
the big part for me was the whole house rewire..
that was and still is a work in progress.
always need something different..
at least I have skills to be able to do that my self!!

new 200 amp custom panel and entrance was the BIG hoop!
as well as updates for new fire electrical code like an shut off at the meter that is now required in most states.
just the new service entrance was a bit over 5k in parts and time..
all over kill and in good water resistant metal conduit.
4 zero wire or OOOO is big stuff to pull with one person...
and needs to be done in warm weather to make the runs perfect..
but it is all done right!! and glad I did it so at least I know there are no nicks in the jacket!!

the utility guys were impressed!! they helped with the final connect at the meter socket and reseal the last day.
"hot job" as to not cut the entrance cable to the property..
I had on the suit gloves visor etc... the guy from the utility co did not have all the ppe on as it was 100 deg out.
I always have the 10kv plus volt ppe gear on for entrance work.
it is just smart..
I guess for me seeing flash back on 220 vac was enough to make me a believer in ppe for entrance.. 

so stay safe!!, always treat any wire as if it is live.
and have fun!!


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

1) briggs and stratton 7000 watt elite, used for 6 days after hurricane sandy
2) champion 1400 watt tractor supply special, never used, cute little unit


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Generators owned? Not many for me: A couple gasoline Hondas (2200-something; eu3000is); Onan 7kw diesel.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Ok First post...
It started with a generac 4000exl great machine, but needed more power (that will be the tempo to continue the list lol)
2 Generac Wheelhouse 5500/8550
3. B&S Storm Responder 5500/8250
4. Ridgid 6800/8650 ( selling )
5 [email protected] Pro8000 8000/10000 ( current main unit)
6 B&S EXL8000 8000/13500 (just bought yesterday and may replace #5) 

I just realized by typing this out I have a problem lol


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Sold my 1991 Coleman Powermate PM1500 today for $125 to the first responder. Had lots of interest in it; probably could have had a bidding war!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol good job tabora!


----------



## flopshot (May 6, 2020)

One Mitsubishi 6700 gasoline, one Mitsubishi 6799 LP, one Mitsubishi 4800, one Honda EU1000, one Honda EX2200. Ten circuit Gentran manual transfer switch.


----------



## brainzandbrainz (4 mo ago)

ToolLover said:


> Ok, so I am limited to my ownership of only seven different generators.
> I owned two PTO generators:
> In the rural area, power outages were not often, but often enough to create problems on the farm.
> One 15KW powered by a 25 HP diesel Massey Ferguson.
> ...


Gotta tell y'all, this little Ryobi has been pretty f'ing great.
Over 8400 hours and still purrs like new.


----------



## Colt Carson (6 mo ago)

I’ve had this little Honda for 10 years, bought new. It’s got about 20 hours on it.


----------



## j.boudreaux88 (Oct 25, 2021)

First generator was a Generac GP6500. That thing purred like a kitten, sipped fuel, and was a pleasure to own. I sold it to a friend after Hurricane Ida for what I paid for it and bought a Powerhorse 11050 / 8400 unit from Northern Tool. The engine blew up in the middle of week 2 of our power outage for the storm. Until it blew, it ran like a beast. Ran a 10,000 BTU window unit, ice box, freezer, and washing machine, plus lights and fans, and you couldn't tell when the compressors kicked on. I'm currently building my own "whole house" portable natural gas generator. Should be done with that in the next week or so.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I bought my first generator in 1995 due to the increasing number of storms and hurricanes that seemed to be becoming more prevalent than before in my area. This first "be prepared" commitment was a Gillette 6000W unit powered by a 10HP Yanmar diesel engine. This unit has served me very well through many outages over the past 27 years. It has never failed to start, and it is still my main outage-fixer.

Then in 1998 my aging mother moved into a house next to ours, and I began using the diesel for both of us during outages. But after a few years of stringing wire to her house during outages, I decided that it would be nice to have a genset dedicated to her. So, in 2003 I bought a Honda EX 4500S that has proven to be a wonderful gasoline-powered unit. It served us faithfully until Mom passed away at the age of 96. We sold her house and kept the Honda. It now makes a wonderful backup unit to my diesel. This was proven when my old diesel began acting up a bit about halfway through a multi-day hurricane outage ordeal. When this happened, I was concerned that the Honda wouldn't start, since it had been a few years since it was last used. But I just put some gasoline in the empty tank, connected a battery to the starter, turned the key for a few times until the fuel got through the long-dried carb, and away she ran, using up 30 gallons of gas that was needed to get us through the rest of the event. 

So, that's what I've got in my home-stable ready for service in the current hurricane season. So far, the closest hurricane to threaten my state of Louisiana this year has been the one currently approaching Florida. It appears that one is going to miss us, but my heartfelt best-wishes go out to all the Floridians who are behind the eight ball as I type this now.


----------



## wesr228 (5 mo ago)

Since this thread was risen from the dead, I'll join in.

My first Generator was after Hurricane Gustav in 2008, a B&S Storm Responder. I left it behind in a move for goods and services that were never rendered. 

In 2011 I stopped living in an apartment in Southern LA and moved back to Coastal MS where I got a Generac GP5500, which maybe has 60 hours total on it as of today. After breaking it in, I literally left it dry in my garage for 9 years, and it fired right up for Zeta in 2020. Checked it for Ida in 2021 and it cranked right back up again. 

This year I upgraded to a Champion 7250/9000 watt open frame inverter, for clean power and enough oomph to power through the start of the Central Air (with help from the soft start).Would like a nice Honda and move the Champion to backup, but this isn't the year.


----------



## nick71 (3 mo ago)

I started with the EN2500. Always ran great. Really like the 
2.9 gal gas tank. About 15 years later I bought the EU2000i. 
Really like how quiet the EU is and how clean the power is. 
The EN is now my backup/loaner.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I started with a new Honda em5000x in 1998 and it was awesome during a major ice storm in the spring of 1999. It has been a great unit for the many outages that we’ve had. I still have it and it still works great. Next I bought an eu2200C and I’m impressed with that to run the fridge/freezer/TV to help save gas, and for the hunt camp. Then I bought and sold a used eb6500. Nice but not Generlink friendly. Then bought an em6500sx to use with a Generlink and sold it to my dad, as he really liked the electric start.
So currently I have a newer Honda em6500sx which I also bought used (half price with 10 hours?) and it easily runs most of the necessities during an outage. I really like the Honda GX 390 engine. It runs strong smooth and surprisingly fuel efficient.
So my stable consists of the 2019 em6500sx, 2020 eu2200 companion and my original 1998 em5000x.
Hondas are said to be pricey compared to other brands, but keeping an eye out for “good used” can net someone a nice reliable rig for a reasonable cost. I’ve always used Amsoil synthetic oil, NGK plugs and non-ethanol gas as much as possible. They get exercised every month or so, just to keep them ready for service. I also prefer the portable types so that I can help others or simply to take to a dealer, should I ever need to. (never have yet) 🤞


----------



## nick71 (3 mo ago)

Some dyno charts from Honda generators


----------

